# Boat bottom cleaning - underwater work



## Capt Rich (Oct 23, 2007)

Josh Arrowood:

This is Capt Rich.

I must recommend Josh Arrowood: He is one of the finest young men I have run into in PCola. Josh worked for me cleaning myi 43' trawler, worked underwater on my pier for Cross Bracing 4 days. Great Worker, Experienced, NO CRAP just work. 

If you need underwater work (complex or simple) I recommend Josh. Give him a call:thumbup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi captain Rich- thanks so much for the kind words and reference! It was truly a pleasure meeting you and Mrs. Wittig, and I enjoyed working with you and learned quite a bit about the tropics from talking with you. It was a two man job, for sure! Please let me know if you need any help with anything else, and I thank you again for the reference. 

If anyone needs a bottom cleaned, zincs or props changed, pier repair, survey, salvage or any other type of underwater service I would love the opportunity to help. I was a commercial diver offshore for 3 years, and have been diving recreationally for 13 years. I've been very busy with my full time job lately, but I love diving and underwater work with my hands, and enjoy it as a hobby/side job. 

If I can be of assistance, contact Josh Arrowood at 850-255-9310 or pm me on the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

